# Is all DEF created equal



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Just wondering where you guys buy your DEF for your trucks. Any particular brand. Do you buy straight from the dealer.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

All the same.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

How much are you guys paying for DEF?


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I just bought a 2012 F250 6.7 4x4 about 2 weeks ago. I have not even ran a full tank of diesel thru it yet. I left town 2 days after I got it. 

This is the first vehicle I have bought with the DEF. Thats why I asked the question.

Anyone know whether or not if it uses the DEF when pulling heavy loads or is it about the same. We have a 5th wheel Rv that we use alot.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Our fleet gets it on the road as well as we have a tote of it at the yard. 

It's all the same weather bulk or Mercedes Benz labeled from dealer.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Dead Wait said:


> I just bought a 2012 F250 6.7 4x4 about 2 weeks ago. I have not even ran a full tank of diesel thru it yet. I left town 2 days after I got it.
> 
> This is the first vehicle I have bought with the DEF. Thats why I asked the question.
> 
> Anyone know whether or not if it uses the DEF when pulling heavy loads or is it about the same. We have a 5th wheel Rv that we use alot.


the more smoke you would blow the more DEF you are going to use. The more/quicker soot is accumulated in the DEF tank the quicker your truck will regen.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Just bought my first DEF ever 30 mins ago from Oreilleys. $16 for 2.5 gallons for my 2012 Ford F-250


----------



## Srice (Jul 2, 2014)

NAPA in Beaumont has 2.5 gallons for $9.99


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

How many of you would buy from me (you bring your own containers) at $4 per gallon?


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

I buy the blue brand at Walmart for $11.99

*How many of you would buy from me (you bring your own containers) at $4 per gallon?*

Unless my math is wrong, your price is $10 for 2.5 gallons. Not a bad price, but not low enough to justify coming to League City to buy DEF. If you can do $2/gallon, I'll come see you - I would probably buy 20 gallons at a time.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

My company the drivers get it at Flying J at the Big Rig pumps. $3/gal if I remember correctly.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

trodery said:


> How many of you would buy from me (you bring your own containers) at $4 per gallon?


Nice.

Guys this is a deal compared to retail shops.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

trodery said:


> How many of you would buy from me (you bring your own containers) at $4 per gallon?


 I would amigo! I'll send a transport!


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

I buy it at SAMs for $10.50 for 2 1/2 gallon jug.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Fuelin said:


> I would amigo! I'll send a transport!


Tell me how many of those transport loads you want and I'll make it happen!


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*Truck Stops*

Most Major truck stops have the nozzles that pump Def. Flying J's in Orange, Tx has is for 2.79 a gallon last time I filled up. No Brainer. Fill up there. Don't wait till you're empty or close to being empty. When you see a pump and you're at half a tank fill up, or you'll be paying $6 bucks a gallon.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

def from the bottle is cleaner than at the pumps. def at the pumps is cheaper than bottle.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

goodwood said:


> def from the bottle is cleaner than at the pumps. def at the pumps is cheaper than bottle.


Care to back that up or is that just Internet talk? And by cleaner, cleaner than what?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

maybe it has to do with the larger volume of usage but dirty def causes a lot of problems in emissions equipment in heavy trucks. a friend of mine had old def off the shelf crystallize in his dmax.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

MarkDiaz said:


> Most Major truck stops have the nozzles that pump Def. Flying J's in Orange, Tx has is for 2.79 a gallon last time I filled up. No Brainer. Fill up there. Don't wait till you're empty or close to being empty. When you see a pump and you're at half a tank fill up, or you'll be paying $6 bucks a gallon.


anyone gopt a list of stations near hnouston Galveston that offer this?


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dead Wait said:


> Just wondering where you guys buy your DEF for your trucks. Any particular brand. Do you buy straight from the dealer.


Def is just 50% water 50% this special mixture. It's defined. I would consider it a commodity.

Most of your gas stations with def dispensers will blend it, on site. So their is always the possibility of a qc issue there. But it's so new, that I doubt you'd have any issues.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

tried to get at pilot flying j today and they preapprove youjr visa card for 495 so0 my bank disallowed the tries then called me 10 minutes later afte r giving up. was quite annoyed.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't know......I don't use it! Ha


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

